# Thanksgiving week games



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Clippers, Nuggets, Trailblazers. No game threads this week. It would be nice if the Hornets can manage to get at least 2 out of 3 wins from this road trip. Devin Brown is "questionable" for tonights game against the Clippers. Rasual will get his 3rd consecutive start in Mo's place because of Mo's sore knee. GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

The Clippers are giving them a fight tonight. I'm very interested to see how they will play against Denver.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

clips are just playing some good ball, we aren't really failing in terms of defensive intensity or execution really. we gave up alot of offensive boards in the first half, and eric gordon went wild on us, but otherwise we're lookin alright. peja hasnt taken a three all night, hes been driving to the hoop alot,very interesting.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the clips announcers just said chris already has 13 assists.... is it wrong to say that i dont even notice stand out stats like this anymore? its done so suddle, and its just become the norm these days.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Back-to-back triple doubles for CP3. And what's even better is back-to-back wins. :clap:


----------



## xuwin (Jan 26, 2008)

As David West's scoring goes up CP's assists go up. Now we need to get some of the other starters to start producing like last year. Posey has been a great addition, but, we're getting sub par performances out of some of our other starters.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I hope Tyson made it to Denver to try to help on the glass tonight. Otherwise Nene and Kenyon will have a field day.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

No Tyson tonight. Hornets will probably get eaten up on the boards.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets managed to pull out a win against the Nuggets. The 3 CP hit to tie the game at 92 was big. The 3 by Peja to give the Hornets a 3pt lead at 95-92 was bigger, the West tip in off the CP miss was really big and after Posey fouled Carmelo on a 3 pt shot he made up for it with a HUGE 3 on the other end. Nice win Hornets. I'm not really expecting a win in the Rose Garden because I don't know the last time the Hornets won there but it would surely be a welcomed surprise. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hopefully no Hornets will be ejected from the Rose Garden tonight. :uhoh: I'm not really expecting a win tonight although being able to finish a three game road trip 3-0 would be nice but the Hornets haven't won in Portland since 2/2006 I think. I wouldn't be surprised if Tyson missed tonight's game as well.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> *Hopefully no Hornets will be ejected from the Rose Garden tonight. *:uhoh: I'm not really expecting a win tonight although being able to finish a three game road trip 3-0 would be nice but the Hornets haven't won in Portland since 2/2006 I think. I wouldn't be surprised if Tyson missed tonight's game as well.


My thoughts exactly. But if I had to guess which one it would be, I would guess Ely. I hate I can't watch this game on television.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> My thoughts exactly. But if I had to guess which one it would be, I would guess Ely. I hate I can't watch this game on television.


LOL! Yeah, Ely might be my choice too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan are you listening? Did you hear V and Kelly talk about all that contact Outlaw made on Devin and there was absolutely no call?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> bee-fan are you listening? Did you hear V and Kelly talk about all that contact Outlaw made on Devin and there was absolutely no call?


I was watching and that was not the only non call and that terrible tripping foul on Hilton. But they really need their whistles taken on that missed call at the end of the first half against D West. I don't blame officials for losses, so the Hornets have to play their game to get a win.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we have done a piss poor job staying in front of brandon roy and hes cutting us up for it. rasual butler has played great again, hes not forcing anything and showing great confidence.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

peja with a gorgeous back to the basket move and leading into a crazy fadeaway shot... you forget how big he is until he backs down other players with ease to get an easier shot attempt.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

theyve called 4 fouls on chandler, all in the third quarter... pretty lame. peja has bailed us out numerous times, but we cant reel off any kind of a run to open up any kind of a lead...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hahah, im watching the game through a portland tv feed... one of the tv personalities said "chris paul should play for san antonio, becuase he does so much whining" what a ****in chump.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

what a god awfully late loose ball foul called on peja, i dont agree with that one bit.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> hahah, im watching the game through a portland tv feed... one of the tv personalities said "chris paul should play for san antonio, becuase he does so much whining" what a ****in chump.


I'm listening to the Hornets radio broadcast while watching the game on mute. I already know about Portland's commentators so I prepared ahead of time. :laugh: The Hornets radio broadcasters are talking about the Peja foul right now and they said they watched it again and did not see anything. The Blazer commentator Mike Rice is the older dude and he's almost as biased as the Celtic's Tommy Heinsohn. Total a holes. Like I said I'm not really expecting a win but at least call it right on both ends.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

rudy and devins legs tangled and they call a foul on brown when the damn buzzer sounds ending the third quarter. they put a second back on the clock and give rudy free throws which he makes. abysmal.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> rudy and devins legs tangled and they call a foul on brown when the damn buzzer sounds ending the third quarter. they put a second back on the clock and give rudy free throws which he makes. abysmal.


But of course. :sour:

This young Blazer team plays really well at home but they get a nice bit of help too. Happens everytime which is why I didn't expect a win.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LOL @ Roy trying to size up West after West held him to make sure he didn't get a shot off. :laugh: Nothing hard or malicious but I guess Roy didn't like not being able to get his shot off.

Hornets don't play for a full 5 days after tonight. That is just too many days off.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Not surprised Tyson fouled out. His mind is still in L.A. West's mind must be there too. :laugh:

That's 5 turnovers for Paul. Go sit down dude. Good, he's going to go sit down. This one is over baby.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

OMG is that Hilton at the free throw line? How ever did he get there?

Good one going on in Staples right now. Going to go tune in.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> But of course. :sour:
> 
> *This young Blazer team plays really well at home but they get a nice bit of help too*. Happens everytime which is why I didn't expect a win.


:yes: The Hornets went on a drought at the end of the 3rd and they couldn't get it going again. I guess I really don't know too much about Sean Marks, I nearly jumped out my seat when he shot that 3.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> :yes: The Hornets went on a drought at the end of the 3rd and they couldn't get it going again. I guess I really don't know too much about Sean Marks, *I nearly jumped out my seat when he shot that 3*.


:lol:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

2-1 on a road trip is a good deal as long as the Hornets don't go on another losing streak.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> 2-1 on a road trip is a good deal as long as the Hornets don't go on another losing streak.


I don't like them having a whopping 5 days off but twice last season they lost 3 in row, which is the longest losing streaks they had last season, they ended up playing the Suns to snap the streak. Who do they play on Wednesday? Like I said, I'd be happy ending a 3 game road trip 2-1 but 3-0 would've been nice. Oh well.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Tooeasy said:


> hahah, im watching the game through a portland tv feed... one of the tv personalities said "chris paul should play for san antonio, becuase he does so much whining" what a ****in chump.


That would be Mike Rice and as a Blazer fan I can agree that Mike Rice is extremely biased. Mike Barrett (the play by play) is very good, but Rice is just plain awful. Rice and Barrett have good chemistry as Barrett just laughs when Rice makes an absurd comment like that.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> LOL @ Roy trying to size up West after West held him to make sure he didn't get a shot off. :laugh: Nothing hard or malicious but I guess Roy didn't like not being able to get his shot off.


it's not like roy actually did anything. west gave him a hard foul, high, not even close to the basket and roy didn't like it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Driew said:


> That would be Mike Rice and as a Blazer fan I can agree that Mike Rice is extremely biased. Mike Barrett (the play by play) is very good, but Rice is just plain awful. Rice and Barrett have good chemistry as Barrett just laughs when Rice makes an absurd comment like that.


Oh yeah, usually when I have heard Barrett he's cool.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

girllovesthegame said:


> Oh yeah, usually when I have heard Barrett he's cool.


In Portland we just blame Rice's absurd comments on him being old and senile ity:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Driew said:


> In Portland we just blame Rice's absurd comments on him being old and senile ity:


:lol: Kind of like the Clippers' Ralph Lawler. Dude is completely old and senile.


----------

